# Anyone using Hava with Directv?



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone using one of the Hava devices with their Directv service?

I am looking at getting the Platinum HD to record things from my HR22 and convert some VHS tapes to DVD and curious if anyone has any comments? Also curious, does anyone know if they have a Directv remote skin or do you just have to use a generic remote skin?

I know they do not do actual HD streaming, but the quality looks very good and like it would be perfect for converting VHS tapes and recording some quick things off TV.

http://www.myhava.com/


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Anyone using one of the Hava devices with their Directv service?
> 
> I am looking at getting the Platinum HD to record things from my HR22 and convert some VHS tapes to DVD and curious if anyone has any comments? Also curious, does anyone know if they have a Directv remote skin or do you just have to use a generic remote skin?
> 
> ...


I have one and it works fine. You can record the HR2x content into an MPEG2 format that looks pretty decent.

They have a remote command set but the skin is a Tivo peanut remote.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the feedback.

Is the recorded video close to DVD Quality or what would you say? If it is like youtube quality I would not be very happy for example...

I want to convert some VHS tapes that are not amazing by any means in the quality department, but I want to salvage as much quality as I can. Not going to spend a fortune to get the absolute BEST, but if the hava record looks pretty darn good I think it would work fine.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have one and I would say the quality is about the same as DVD. I have numerous movies archived onto a hard drive. It also works well remotely. The latest software version greatly improved the quality of the remote playing. I have it connected to the component output of my HR21. It handles 480p, 720p and 1080i. All record at 720x480. 
The quality is better than Netflix watch it now or Amazon unbox. Definitely better than VHS quality.

BTW: you can select a different remote skin. There is a menu at the top of the remote window.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awesome, I think I might pick one up then. For around $100 it seems like a great deal, especially in comparison with slingbox where you cannot do the recording aspect (which is really my main reason for buying it  )


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just want to clarify my post. The local/recording quality is better than Netflix or Amazon. The remote viewing isn't quite as good as it is limited by your upload speed which is typically about 750 to 850kb for most DSL users.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ya my upload is not great (at around 500k), but remote viewing is not a big priority for me and probably will not be used that much. Local network viewing and recording is the main thing I am looking at it for.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Well I just snagged a platinum HD on ebay. Will let you guys know how it works out with Directv and converting VHS tapes


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

wow, this looks like a pretty cool device. i think i may pick one up as well.....


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

For around $100 not much can beat it from what I can tell.

I love the aspect of the recording features as well, that is what really sold me


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

yeah, i want to use the recording capability. i already have a slingbox pro.
provantage.com has this for $102


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I nabbed mine on ebay for a bit less, but it was used. $102 (+ a couple bucks shipping) is not bad at all, especially since they MSRP for $149.

The insane thing is the capture cards I was looking at were the same price or more. I do not necessarily have a huge need for the internet video, by why not if it is the same price. Plus a good alternative to Directv2PC for scheduling stuff and deleting/etc from my computer.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Well I got it yesterday and promptly set it up with a VCR to do recording like I planned.

Setup went smoothly on all my machines except for my main desktop where I really wanted to use it. The setup app kept freezing and was not able to discover it. Odd as it is a Vista x64 machine as my laptop is as well which it worked fine on. After tinkering with it most of the afternoon (and actually reformatting my desktop to a clean install...needed to be done anyways as I wanted to move to Home Premium for Media Center) it turns out the driver for my network card that Asus provided on their website was not the latest one like they said (thx Asus!), got the latest one from another company and it worked great! 

The application itself is really nice, everything works really well and the local quality is awesome! Have not tried it over the internet yet. Recording works really well so far that I can tell and is going to be extremely useful for converting my VHS tapes to DVD.

The media center integration is slick as well, it just works. Didnt even have to select the device in the media center setup, it just started working. Have not tried the remote functions yet as I am just using it with a VCR sitting right next to me. There is a bit of a delay of a few seconds, but that was expected.

Very pleased overall, and cannot wait to get all these tapes converted so I can hook it up with my HR22 

(Scary some of the things I am digging up from the past going through old VHS home movies from the 80s   )


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Other than the trouble that you had with your main computer, it sounds pretty easy. I still havent pulled the trigger yet, but after reading your post, i think i may order one this week.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yup, nothing to it really. Just plugged it into my network, ran the setup application on my computer (where you choose what input to use, remote info, etc.), and it was good to go.

I am impressed with the remote setup as well. Looks like no port forwarding is required, you just give it a friendly name in the setup which you then put into the client and it seems to find it like magic (must use their servers for negotiation).

Overall the quality is amazing me. It is better than the TV capture card I used to use for doing this type of work, and nicer since it does not slow down my computer at all (since it is really is just saving the file).


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

What format are you saving your VHS tapes as?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

The Hava application saves them as MPEG2 (only option). 

Then I am going to be using Ulead DVD MovieFactory to put them on DVDs and cut them and such. It is not the best program, but better than many others I have tried and gets the job done


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I just ordered one from buy.com for $79.99 shipped!
Looks like the slingbox is getting moved


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

dave29 said:


> I just ordered one from buy.com for $79.99 shipped!
> Looks like the slingbox is getting moved


I better like the one I ordered or it's _your_ fault. :lol:


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

That is a great deal. I saw that amazon had that price a few months ago but then was back at $107 this past week when I wanted to order.

Found one used for $88, but new for $80 is even better!


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

so like sling, there is an option for the standard white directv remote template?


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes. Under the "Remote Control" title there is the name of the remote with a down arrow next to it. This is a dropdown menu with buttons that are not on the remote. Click on it. The first item allows you to select the remote skin.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Bought a platinum HD, the slingbox AV will go on craigslist.

ej


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

dettxw said:


> I better like the one I ordered or it's _your_ fault. :lol:


If i dont like mine, its Grentz's fault:lol::lol:
cant go wrong for $80 either way


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

One thing with the Hava to be wary of...it has a built-in DHCP server that is turned on by default. This can cause a problem with your router's DHCP server and machines getting different addresses. There's a way to turn it off listed on their website...if you start to see a network issue you may want to do that.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Hava and Slingbox look nice but I thought I would at least toss in a good word for the Sony LocationFree. It works about the same as the others but it also supports the Sony PSP. I find the PSP a more convenient viewing platform when you don't want to lug a laptop around. It has a larger screen than a cell phone or iPod Touch but you can still squeeze it into your pocket. If you have a large pocket.  The remote skin works extremely well with my HR20-700.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Ken S said:


> One thing with the Hava to be wary of...it has a built-in DHCP server that is turned on by default. This can cause a problem with your router's DHCP server and machines getting different addresses. There's a way to turn it off listed on their website...if you start to see a network issue you may want to do that.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ken S said:


> One thing with the Hava to be wary of...it has a built-in DHCP server that is turned on by default. This can cause a problem with your router's DHCP server and machines getting different addresses. There's a way to turn it off listed on their website...if you start to see a network issue you may want to do that.


Changed in the release from over a year ago, it no longer does that:

HAVA Release 1.7.2.256
(October 31, 2007)
HAVA doesn't act as DHCP server any more when connected to Ethernet. Requires a factory reset after firmware upgrade.


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

Can you use this to play Recorded programs on the HRxx's? Also If at times, I want to control the HR20 directly via its remote ( For example, when I am watching it on a TV), does the fact that the IR blaster covers the IR for the HR20 mean that I can only control via the Hava box?


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

I can play my Hava recordings on my HR using TVersity and Media Share. I was also able to use Media Player to play it on my HR, but I like TVersity much better.


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

Also if this will anyways downrez to 480i, is there any advantage to do a component out/in to the device? Can you just use composite out of the HR20x into the device?


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

FYI, The platinum HD edition is selling for $94.99 at Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000UJE1O2


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have used both component and composite. The color is much better with component. It has a passthrough so you can use component even if you need to route it somewhere else. I have it going to my Hava and then on to a TV.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

The IR blaster also does not cover the IR windows on the HR2x, it sits above or below it on the shelf/on top of the unit with an angled piece in front.


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

MountainMan10 said:


> It has a passthrough so you can use component even if you need to route it somewhere else. I have it going to my Hava and then on to a TV.


I wish they used standard component outs, rather than their own custom out...because my device is sitting in a closet not near the TV, and I already have a component out from the HR-20 going 20 ft...Now I will need a male-female adapter to use their cable with my component cable out..


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

rajeshh said:


> I wish they used standard component outs, rather than their own custom out...because my device is sitting in a closet not near the TV, and I already have a component out from the HR-20 going 20 ft...Now I will need a male-female adapter to use their cable with my component cable out..


Ya, sort of a pain, but I see why they did it to make the overall package smaller.

You can get a female - female adapter here that will allow you to plug two component cables together:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10401&cs_id=1040107&p_id=3002&seq=1&format=2


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

ejjames said:


> FYI, The platinum HD edition is selling for $94.99 at Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000UJE1O2


As somebody quoted a few posts ago, buy.com has it selling for $79.99. I got one from there.


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Ya, sort of a pain, but I see why they did it to make the overall package smaller.
> 
> You can get a female - female adapter here that will allow you to plug two component cables together:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10401&cs_id=1040107&p_id=3002&seq=1&format=2


Thanks! I did google search and found a few other places, but the above seems the best( I have ordered from them before..just don't remember their names). Ordered a few in case I need some in the future.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Finally got around to setting up my Hava.
Here's a cap.









Seems to work pretty well so far. Have yet to try it off of my home network.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Can you use all the remote commands or just the basics?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Almost all of the remote commands work, in fact, one way to access them is to click on a facsimile of the remote to actuate them. 
Not sure I've tried some of the press & hold commands though, such as slow advance.
One quirk with the "remote", the Back & Exit keys are swapped in function. I need to look to see if a player update is available.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

This looks like a great deal. http://sellout.woot.com/Default.aspx?WootSaleId=9282&ts=1248066695&sig=753f63ade8cae9ba


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Great deal.

Remember though, just one per network. That's why I have one Hava and one Slingbox. You may be able to play games with subnets or set then up one at a time and have more than one but I've not gotten into it. There are some earlier posts on that.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

dettxw said:


> Remember though, just one per network. That's why I have one Hava and one Slingbox.


Same here (actually two Slingboxes and one Hava). The Hava has less "polished" software (but perfectly functional), but the best PQ of the three, and the ability to use it for _recording_ MPEG2 video over the internal LAN is great.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I already have a TV tuner hooked up to my HR20 and HR21 via s-video but this looks very versatile. I had to order.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

SParker said:


> I already have a TV tuner hooked up to my HR20 and HR21 via s-video but this looks very versatile. I had to order.


You'll enjoy it.


----------



## josetann (Oct 2, 2006)

It's a great deal. Paid the same price a few months back for the Platinum version. Right now it's our primary method of watching TV. Receiver's back home with the Hava, we're in Alaska watching over wifi. New notebook has an ir port, so I'm planning on setting up my harmony remote to control the hava remotely (basically send a remote command to the notebook, have that turned into a keyboard shortcut that the hava client recognizes, which will then send the command over the internet to the hava box, which will then send the ir command to the dvr). Ultra-cool!

Picture quality on a remote connection is so-so, I'd compare it to dish when they had to provide locals to everyone before they had spotbeams in place. Lag is about 3-5 seconds or worse, but this is via a remote connection quite a ways away (there was some lag when I tested it locally, but not too bad). I think most of the issues I have are at least indirectly caused by the iffy internet connection. There's been a time or two that it takes 45 minutes to watch a 30 minute show due to having to close the program, restart it, rewind, have it mess up again, etc...but that's been the exception not the rule.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I switched from a slingbox AV to a hava platinum. I am disabled and need to spend much of my day in bed. I have a 23" computer monitor on a swing arm on the wall beside my bed, When i can't be in my theater room, I use the hava for my HR20 watching.

Pic quality is much better than sling s-video, and playback speed always seems normal, while the sling would slow down until the buffer filled. it took a few days until i realized exit and back buttons were swapped, now, no complaints.


----------



## josetann (Oct 2, 2006)

ejjames said:


> Pic quality is much better than sling s-video, and playback speed always seems normal, while the sling would slow down until the buffer filled.


I completely forgot to mention this. Ours does this pretty much nonstop, at least how I'm using it (remotely, in Alaska, over wifi). Doesn't really bother me while watching a show, but if there's a song (such as the intro) then it can get quite annoying. Even more annoying with the kinds of songs constantly playing on the Disney Channel (during Playhouse Disney it seems there's a song playing almost every five minutes).


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

It was bothersome to me as well. the sound would slow down, but was processed as to not change pitch.


----------



## josetann (Oct 2, 2006)

ejjames said:


> It was bothersome to me as well. the sound would slow down, but was processed as to not change pitch.


So THAT'S what it is. Couldn't figure out why it only bothered me during songs. It's because I could tell a change in the rythm, but not in pitch (which I suppose was the point). Wonder if there's a setting somewhere to let it keep X seconds in buffer, and to not worry about slowing down/catching up if it's within that buffer.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Got my Hava hooked up. I like it really well so far.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

ejjames said:


> I switched from a slingbox AV to a hava platinum. I am disabled and need to spend much of my day in bed. I have a 23" computer monitor on a swing arm on the wall beside my bed, When i can't be in my theater room, I use the hava for my HR20 watching.
> 
> Pic quality is much better than sling s-video, and playback speed always seems normal, while the sling would slow down until the buffer filled. it took a few days until i realized exit and back buttons were swapped, now, no complaints.


I'm sure Hava HD is better then the Slingbox AV, but its not a like comparison. My Slingbox Pro with the Sling HD connect, never has the buffer issue you mention while on my local network. And the picture quality is excellent. Don't know much about Hava, but I'm sure the quality is similar.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> I'm sure Hava HD is better then the Slingbox AV, but its not a like comparison. My Slingbox Pro with the Sling HD connect, never has the buffer issue you mention while on my local network. And the picture quality is excellent. Don't know much about Hava, but I'm sure the quality is similar.


my hava platinum is SD only.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

ejjames said:


> my hava platinum is SD only.


Sorry, if I was mistaken. Like I said, I'm not familiar with Hava, but when I looked up Hava platinum, it said HD. 
{Link: Hava} If you are using the component output to an SD monitor, the picture quality would still be better then an S-video output.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

The HAVA HD accepts an HD signal. It can handle 720p and 1080i on component. It down reses to SD. Still looks pretty good. Better than S-Video.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

MountainMan10 said:


> The HAVA HD accepts an HD signal. It can handle 720p and 1080i on component. It down reses to SD. Still looks pretty good. Better than S-Video.


Thanks... that makes sense, but the HD in the name is misleading. Their website says they use high quality full D1 MPEG-2 video for home viewing, which is basically DVD quality. Still better then s-video.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I use my hava platinum w/ s-video from my hr20, i'm going to switch to my component cable. is the difference apparent, and at what output resolution looks best, being it's converted to sd with the software? 
thanks,
ej


----------

